# Dog Who Was Too Hurt To Be Pet Can't Stop Cuddling His New Dad



## Prairie dog (Jan 25, 2021)

Dog Who Was Too Hurt To Be Pet Can't Stop Cuddling His New Dad​
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/lifestyle...w-dad/ar-BB1d58OL?ocid=mailsignout&li=AAggNb9


----------



## jujube (Jan 25, 2021)

I love stories like this!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 25, 2021)

That is beautiful


----------



## Kadee (Jan 25, 2021)

How heartwarming


----------

